# Convertible Top Well Liner installation?



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Howdy,

The well liner in my 68 convertible is rotten, mildewed, and torn. I see that OPGI (couldn't find one on Ames)sell the well liner ("The liner separates the trunk from the rear seat preventing rain and moisture from entering and damaging the trunk area"). I've searched the forum, but have not found any posts on this. Does anyone know how to install anew liner?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi Lou,
I have a '65 and have a similar problem, although mine is completely missing. I have all the manuals and have looked everywhere but can't get any help on installing the well liner and the trim that goes with it. Did you find anything?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You are correct there is very little to be found on well liner installation.
The following are bits I have found over the years for a '66-'67 and may shed a little light on your install.
It seems the liner is installed with the rearward tack strip before the top/curtain is installed. 

Images are from a '66 Junker with the liner retainers still in place, your may vary.
It's a combination of tacks, screws bolts, and adhesives but that's where the info I could find stopped.

I hope this helps some.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> You are correct there is very little to be found on well liner installation.
> The following are bits I have found over the years for a '66-'67 and may shed a little light on your install.
> It seems the liner is installed with the rearward tack strip before the top/curtain is installed.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks so much. This is very helpful, and photos always help😁


----------



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

[GTOJUNIOR, I am doing a off-frame restoration on a 1967 GTO Convertible. I noticed from the pics you posted, the vert frame is the body color on your pics. 
On my customer's car, it originally had a black top and the convertible frame is black. The owner wants to change the body color to a misty blue metallic and go with a white top. Were the top frames painted the body color on the white top cars? 
Thanks for any input you can give, and thanks for posting the pics of the vert top. They are very helpful. 
QUOTE="GTOJUNIOR, post: 938918, member: 18908"]
You are correct there is very little to be found on well liner installation.
The following are bits I have found over the years for a '66-'67 and may shed a little light on your install.
It seems the liner is installed with the rearward tack strip before the top/curtain is installed. 

Images are from a '66 Junker with the liner retainers still in place, your may vary.
It's a combination of tacks, screws bolts, and adhesives but that's where the info I could find stopped.

I hope this helps some.
View attachment 152447

View attachment 152448

View attachment 152449

View attachment 152450

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've seen the folding top frame painted before but have never been able to confirm this was factory.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Interesting 1966 Convertible being displayed at the AACA nationals here in Virginia Beach this weekend.
First let me say that this '66 was striking in every way. It was one of my top picks. 

I'm a sucker for blues so I was instantly drawn over to it. The blue top was amazing and this was available in 1966.
You just don't see it used to often, Upon closer inspection the folding frame jumped out. As mentioned I have seen this before but have never found anything to substantiate this detail.

However two things did come to mind.
1. This GTO was competing in AACA stock and this is about as good as it get with domestic classics. 
(I'm sure this GTO pulls double duty and has been and/or shows at GTOAA as well.
So my thoughts are if this wasn't stick treatment then IMO it would not have been done on such a top rate restoration.

2. My thoughts are it could be related to the color of the top chosen by the buyer. 
Comparing both the project car and this restored car the light blue on the frames is identical and 
there could be the possibility of a top change in it's life on the project car, but that's just an assumption.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The 68 Fisher body manual has over 18 pages regarding top removal and installation. I was surprised to see nothing mentioned of the Well Liner. 
But... There is a mention of a compartment bag in conjunction to replacing the Back Curtain assembly. Pg 13-17
Fisher Body lingo for 'Well Liner' ?


----------

